# JIGNPOP Bermuda Trip during Memorial weekend in 2014



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

We are all set with four fishermen.

This trip is unique because we do one or two overnight trip which is very rare in Bermuda.
The boat is the Playmate which is one of the most popular boats and they are one of very few specializing in bottom fishing in Bermuda.

Here is our fishing schedule:

-Arriving in Bermuda on May 22
-1st overnight leaving 6 pm on May 22 and returning in early afternoon on May 23
-resting/sightseeing on May 24
-2nd overnight trip leaving 6 pm on May 25 and returning in early afternoon on May 26
-Leaving Bermuda on May 27

The boat is big enough for 6 fishermen, but 4 are good number for
transportation and sleeping in two bed room condo.

I'll discuss with other fishermen whether we stick to two overnight trips or one overnight trip/one day trip. April and May are peak season for wahoo in Bermuda and I'd like to have one full day for wahoo
and tuna. I regard Bermuda trip as a kind of vacation trip rather than fishing trip though we catch tons of fish.

I hope we can land 140 - 150 lb AJ and 50 - 100 lb black grouper which were elusive on previous trips.
We have a good chance to land a world record yellowtail snapper on an overnight trip as the average sizes are 8 - 10 lb.


----------

